

Tell HN: Google Effectively Banned Me From Play Store Due To Chargebacks - thesis

August of 2011 I was out and when I got home I realized I didn't have my phone.  I checked my email and noticed some purchases that I didn't make.&#60;p&#62;Initial Story Here: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2866422&#60;p&#62;Long story short... my phone was temporarily lost, and in the mean time some purchases were made totaling $344.97.  I contacted Google who told me to contact Glu Mobile, who eventually told me they would not refund and to call my bank.  So I did, and my bank provided a temporary refund while they did their investigation.  After a month or 2, my bank contacted me and said they sided with me.&#60;p&#62;Now... this week I decided to buy an App from the Play Store.  Rundouble's app which is $1.60 (or around there) ... I try and purchase using a credit card and using my Wireless account.  Both won't let me.  So I log on to Google Wallet, which informs me they need to verify my account.  It asks me for a valid ID and some other document.&#60;p&#62;So against my better judgement I send them a copy of my drivers license and a copy of a credit card statement.  No big deal, it said it was just to verify my identity... I had a sneaking suspicion it was because of the chargebacks but thought it would be no big deal after I verified.&#60;p&#62;I got this email back a few days after:&#60;p&#62;--------------------------------------------
Hello,&#60;p&#62;Thank you for your email. I've researched your account and found that you've reported some of the charges in your Google Wallet account as fraudulent charges to your card issuing bank. As a result, we have suspended your account to avoid any further unauthorized charges.&#60;p&#62;Below, I’ve furnished details of the orders that were reported as  fraudulent charges:&#60;p&#62;Purchased from: Glu Games Inc.
Order date: 2011-08-09
Google order number: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
Amount: 139.99 USD&#60;p&#62;Purchased from: Glu Games Inc.
Order date: 2011-08-09
Google order number: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
Amount: 139.99 USD&#60;p&#62;Purchased from: Glu Games Inc.
Order date: 2011-08-09
Google order number: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
Amount: 64.99 USD&#60;p&#62;If you are able to confirm that the charges were not fraudulent, please contact your card issuing bank and request that they reverse the chargebacks. Once you have a confirmation from your bank that the chargebacks have been reversed, please reply to this email so that our specialists can reactivate your account.&#60;p&#62;Thank you for your understanding.
---------------------------------------------&#60;p&#62;So they want me to dispute chargebacks from almost a year ago that were 100% valid.&#60;p&#62;Amazing... never thought I'd say this but Apple here I come.
======
duiker101
this is not google or android fault's, it's yours, this is why you put pins on
your phone. Also if you think that Apple it's better i think you are going to
have a bad time.

~~~
thesis
At that time there was no way to put a pin in the settings to stop
purchasing... at least with the current os version that was on the phone.

